

Online Json Viewer - jamesmalvi
http://codebeautify.org/jsonviewer

======
jamesmalvi
To Beautify/format,Display your JSON in tree view, Minify/Compress your JSON,
Validate your JSON and help you to fix error, Convert your JSON into xml
format,Convert and export your JSON to CSV format,Once you have created JSON
Data, You can download as file or save as link and Share.

